# Tweeters Fostex datos técnicos



## Marino (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola. ¿Alguien tiene los datos tecnicos del tweeters bocina Fostex fht6?  Los que usaron Holimar y Blat en sus cajas en los años 70 hasta mediados de los 80. Gracias


----------



## ocarbone (May 4, 2011)

son similares a los fostex FT17H 8 Ohms, 12 W nominales 30W Maximo de pico


----------



## Marino (May 7, 2011)

ooc3333 dijo:


> son similares a los fostex FT17H 8 Ohms, 12 W nominales 30W Maximo de pico


Gracias 00C 3333 ¿por casualidad tendrias el dato de  la sensibilidad de los mismos?


----------



## ocarbone (May 7, 2011)

Envio pdf con caracteristicas, que me parecen son identicas al fth6

Por casulidad tendran el diseño del divisor de frecuencia que usaron holimar y blat?


----------



## Marino (May 8, 2011)

Lamentablemente yo no tengo ese circuito, te lo debo. Gracias por tu aporte.


----------



## marabito (May 24, 2016)

hola , no se si sera tarde,:    tengo la hoja en japones, así que te envieo los datos escritos:

                           impedancia           8 ohm             fr recomendada   mayor que 5000hz
                           respuesta             5000/18000 hz  iman                  70gr
                           sensibilidad           96 db              peso 350gr
                           potencia musical    30w                filtro sugerido por fostex :  3.3mf, con bobina 0.3 mh ( fr,5000 hz) , o 2.2 mf. con bobina de 0.3mh ( fr, 7000hz.) los dos (12db. por octava) Saludos
                           resonancia            2000 Hz


----------



## AntonioAA (May 24, 2016)

Use un par de ellos aca: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/827705/ _y mas abajo esta el cross que use .
Puedo tener algunas mediciones de respuesta ( no son geniales )

Aca sigue
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/831048/


----------



## marabito (May 24, 2016)

esos theeters tienen mas de 30  años, perol al tenerlos sobre tus manos te das cuenta de la calidad con que se hicieron,( los usaba holimar en sus bafles) , solamente hay que tener cuidado con el cross, cortarlos arriba,y cuidar la potencia ,son muy sensibles.........tengo unos  8 nuevos en caja ,y en algun momento ,quisiera hacerme un tres vias ,quando encuentre un medio razonable a un precio no muy alto.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 25, 2016)

Aca encontre la medicion que hice de los mios ( son del año 80)
NO demasiado buenos ni demasiado malos... 
Efectivamente debajo de 5Khz la distorsion es bastante alta , y no llegan mucho mas de 16Khz


----------



## AntonioAA (May 25, 2016)

y me olvide de algo ... SON ESPANTOSAMENTE DIRECCIONALES ! ...Me cansaba de mover la cabeza y cambiaba mucho...


----------



## marabito (May 25, 2016)

hola Antonio, aca tengo la hoja de datos de fostex, voy a tratar de subirla,(si lo logro, es la primeera vez que lo intento) ,porque es casi identica a la que vos relevaste, eso quiere decir que el programa funciona,en cuanto a los tweeters , es verdad son muy direccionales, y llegan a no mas de 16kherz, pero no me los tires tan abajo, ya que es lo mejorcito que tengo de acuerdo a mi bolsillo, Ja,ja (es en broma)
y en cuanto a los 16kz , no creo que a mi edad pueda escuchar mucho mas arriba que esa frecuencia, pongamoles 17kz pero eso es el tope, un saludo,


----------



## AntonioAA (May 26, 2016)

Me alegro que mi medicion sea correcta! 
Respecto a lo que dije , menciono una cancion muy conocida:
"Nunca es triste la verdad , lo que no tiene es remedio "....
Dije que NO eran tan malos , de hecho los tengo aun andando . 
Si bien en estos dias hay tweeters de domo Seas o Vifa que no pasan de U$S40 que son UNA DELICIA ....

Y de edad no debemos andar tan lejos!!


----------



## marabito (May 26, 2016)

buenas, me diste una buena noticia, respecto a los Vifa/Seas, a ese precio, me gustaría conseguirlos,pero no se donde en Bs. As. así que voy a comenzar a buscarlos............,pd creo que en años te supero un poco,  hasta luego,


----------



## AntonioAA (May 27, 2016)

Te dije el precio EN EL MUNDO ... no aca , ni creo que se consigan .
Tendrias que averiguar por ejemplo en Parts Express si envian aca ...

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/tweeters/17


----------



## Iván Francisco (May 27, 2016)

Hay unos Vifa xt-25 0km en ML


----------



## ocarbone (May 27, 2016)

Hola Antonio.  visto que en Argentina no se consiguen estos tweeter que recomendas, y menos a precios accesibles; como tengo unos Holimar 10/13 (4TW Fosters), podria ser una buena alternativa incorporar un TW Leea HPF 2001, cortandolo a partir de 14Khz?

PD Muy bueno que comparta sus conocimientos. Sucede que tengo varios bafles y parlantes de la decada del 70 todos para reparar (Koss cm 530, que reencone pero me fallo uno, lo tengo que volver a hacer, tambien 4TW Ken Brown HT93 sin uso,que tambien llegan hasta 16Khz) De todo tendria que armar algo decente. Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (May 27, 2016)

ocarbone dijo:


> Hola Antonio.  visto que en Argentina no se consiguen estos tweeter que recomendas, y menos a precios accesibles; como tengo unos Holimar 10/13 (4TW Fosters), podria ser una buena alternativa incorporar un TW Leea HPF 2001, cortandolo a partir de 14Khz?



Creo que los que vos decis de LEEA son los piezoelectricos ... tienen su historia y no es facil cortarlos asi nomas ( fijate nota de Dr. Zoidberg sobre eso ) 
En lo personal y pese a mis criticas , me gustan mas los Fostex , dejalos solos , dificil que te des cuenta lo que puede faltarles .
Yo siempre sostengo que con la mayoria de los parlantes y con los elementos que contamos hoy en dia para medir y ajustar , se puede armar cosas muy decentes.
Fijate lo que puse de los Sansui de los '80 que reforme , se pueden mejorar mucho rediseñando crossover ! ( no dije que fue facil ) 
Suerte


----------

